# My Brothers Engines



## don-tucker (Sep 9, 2012)

He has been modeling for as long as I can remember and at 87 does very little,he tought me all I know I just wish I had his patientce
Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice pictures. two out of three of my brothers have machine tools and at least one steam engine. but nothing like those. thanks for sharing. 
Tin


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 9, 2012)

There are a couple more,I will sort out later
Don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 9, 2012)

You Sir, have a very clever brother!!!


----------



## metalmad (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Don
nothing says classic like old brass
wonderful ;D
Pete


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's one that got away,a small freelance Weir pump.
All his engines were made the old way on a Myford Drummond lathe with vertical slide and a small bench drill and a lot of skill,no fancy milling machines or DROs





Don


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Sep 10, 2012)

your brother is also an artist.
on the 2-4-0 loco (LBSC's Petrolea I would bet), do the various shades of brass come frome a particular treatment ?
the general aspect is awsome.


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 10, 2012)

You are right Petrolea it is the colours come from steaming and age I would think
Don


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing :bow:  I hope to be able to create something of that quality some day.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 10, 2012)

Your brother is a genius. Those pictures are awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments ,he was most embarressed when I told him but i thought it was a shame to have all that work tucked away in a bedroom and nobody who knows anything about engineering looking at them,so this forum was a great opportunity.
Don


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Sep 10, 2012)

WOW Don!  That's beautiful work.  Thanks for sharing it with us.  It would indeed be a shame for them to not be seen and appreciated.  Please pass along my admiration to your brother.  He is a very skilled man.

Todd


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 10, 2012)

WOW ! What a wide and varied collections of engines !! Your brother needs to get on-board here so we can thank him !!

Mike


----------



## cfellows (Sep 15, 2012)

That is really some purty stuff!  If only I had the time... and the talent!

Chuck


----------

